# The world's worst beekeeper - me



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

that sounds just like my dumb luck dan. i lost one of my best queens when i let her swarm and they failed to replace her. 

just curious......

if you are in second place who holds the #1 spot?


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Sorry. Should have reloaded the page. Anyway, who Are you saying is the worst bee keeper? Is there a trophy?


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

That is just terrible...........get out of the hobby and send all your equipment to me, you pay the freight! I'll be sure to take the first place trophy away from you in no time!! Mistakes happen...........no big deal!


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I've modified my process....nobody gets marked...and everybody gets fed after unloading.
I don't really have an opinion as to who is really the number one, worst beekeeper in the world.....at least not an opinion that I'd express publicly.


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

Dang. Special breeding project. That especially hurts.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry that you had that happen, Dan. The bottom line is......you're human. 

Ed


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Two things Dan: First, find some comfort in knowing this kind of thing happens more and more often the older you get, and secondly, your signature applies in instances like this.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Lburou said:


> Two things Dan: First, find some comfort in knowing this kind of thing happens more and more often the older you get


Oh my....I'm in trouble now


----------



## hlhart2014 (Jun 11, 2012)

If you are I am right there with you..this is my first year...I had one hive, they made it into Feb(through coldest Jan)...didn't hear anything in hive, saw lots of dead bees..assumed it was dead. Opened it up, started taking it apart and lo and behold there was a small cluster...unfortunately unbeknownest to me the Queen was right above the cluster in the top box which I had taken apart..didn't discover this until next morning(I had brought the top box in the house and guess who was alive and well and all warmed up..the Queen and two workers). Unfortunately the cluster had frozen over night(because I opened up the darn hive). Anyway to make a long story short you are much further ahead than me..you have two living hives. But I am not giving up..2 nucs coming in a couple of weeks. Hopefully, I'll have more luck this next year(and some common sense).


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

David LaFerney said:


> Is there a trophy?


Ha Ha.... David your not from Texas your out.


----------



## Greg755 (Jan 29, 2012)

I tried to get a "special breeding project" going with my bees by the wife would have none of it....


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Feb 3, 2013)

Bummer! 

I was talking to a commercial beek last week and I was complaining about accidentally killing a queen cell I needed to keep. He tells me he put deviders in 10 frame deeps to make 2 five frame nucs. He made splits and installed queen cells in each nuc but forgot to install the correct entrance reducers to keep the nucs entrance separate (farther apart). The first queen hatched and walked around the devider to kill the other queen cell... Times 300 nucs. He lost 150 ish queen cells and the time to figure out what happened. Bottom line, however bad you (or I) screw something up, someone else has already topped it. Being a bad beek involves not learning from your mistakes.


----------



## sasquatch (Mar 13, 2010)

Hay You Ben hiding out taking photos of my bee yard this week,that's not kooool.

I have dead nucs for sale complete with dead brood,hatched queen cells.and plenty of dead bees.

Would trade for 12 Pk coors light. Each.or cash equilivent.
Call. 1/800/I'm screwed.


----------



## Sir_Gregory (Apr 19, 2013)

I did not get it from the picture, but is the hive dead because of freezing to death? the brood does look a little pale/dark.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Sir_Gregory said:


> I did not get it from the picture, but is the hive dead because of freezing to death? the brood does look a little pale/dark.


Simple starvation I'm sorry to admit. Basic beekeeping error....my fault....no excuses.


----------

